# Practice drawing your weapon?



## HKphooey (Sep 6, 2006)

I tried searching the forum and did not find info that matched my question.  Please let me know if there is a thread already out there asking this same question.

Do any of you practice drawing your firearm in different situations?  For martial arts we practice different scenarios when we are attacked with a weapon, but how about when we are attacked and we are carrying?  How quickly can you draw your weapon? Can you easily draw, turn off the safety and take aim?  Do you practice situations where you are taken off guard? Taken to the ground etc.? Firing with your other hand in the event your shooting hand is injured in the attack?

I know the probability of attack is slim, but if it does happen how quickly and affectively draw your weapon when you do not know the attack is happening.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 6, 2006)

Some situations can be trainable.  

For example, shooting with the off-hand, being able to reload your semiautomatic with one hand, etc.  I practice left-handed on a regular basis, most of the time with only the left hand holding the gun.

Since I carry Glocks, with one in the chamber, I don't need to worry about manual safeties.  When practicing drawing and trigger pulling, I'll unload the weapon, toss in snap caps in a magazine (with nothing else in it), and chamber a snap cap.  I'll regularly practice drawing and trigger pulling from my strong side belt holster that has a thumb break (Desantis Mini Slide).  While I don't anticipate any Wild West-type showdowns, at least I know I can do this in one smooth motion.  

A long time ago, I used to carry "Israeli-style," where you had a gun with a loaded magazine, but nothing in the chamber.  I'm perfectly capable of drawing, racking the slide, and firing in a smooth motion, but then I realized: what if one arm were disabled?  Even if it were something very temporary, it's something I don't want to think about.  

In the end, after studying the safety mechanisms of the Glock, I decided that as long as I do my part, and use that all-important safety between the ears, and not keep my finger in the trigger guard until ready to fire, then carrying with a loaded chamber is fine. 

As for drawing when wrestling on the ground, no way.  You need to focus on survival there, and you might not have room to draw, much less so when rolling around.  Furthermore, you are going to put your arm in a situation where you will not be able to exert any leverage, and your opponent could easily do so.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 6, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> Some situations can be trainable.
> 
> For example, shooting with the off-hand, being able to reload your semiautomatic with one hand, etc.  I practice left-handed on a regular basis, most of the time with only the left hand holding the gun.
> 
> ...


Can't say it any better than that.

I try to train for everything I can.

"Red Guns" are wonderful for differen't situations that involve someone else.

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Sep 6, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> I
> Do any of you practice drawing your firearm in different situations? For martial arts we practice different scenarios


 
Yes I do..While training to get my police instructors we practiced drawing from EVERY angle to simulate being knocked down or shot in the gun hand etc...etc...


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 6, 2006)

I practice drawing my guns all the time. In the kitchen, in the bathroom, from odd positions...sometimes I use pencil most of the time I draw with pen and ink.  Sorry couldn't resist!

Actually I do practice drawing as part of my dryfire exercises. I practice clearing the cover garment and getting a good grip, prepping the trigger, meeting the gun with my off hand and bringing it up to my vision quickly to get the shot off. Usually I practice the draw in 2 different ways, one for IDPA games..working my way down to sub 1 second draw (still a long way to go). Actually our local IDPA club is pretty good at thinking up scenerios off the draw (within safety limits). I also practice drawing in my integrated martial arts class. We practice transitional techniques of WHEN to draw. Maybe the threat doesn't warrant drawing your firearm, but your Spray or Asp first. Maybe the range is so tight you can't get to your firearm so you have to create distance before you can get to your gun...things like that.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 6, 2006)

arnisandyz said:


> I practice drawing my guns all the time. In the kitchen, in the bathroom, from odd positions...sometimes I use pencil most of the time I draw with pen and ink. Sorry couldn't resist!


 

Lol!  I was waiting for that one!


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 6, 2006)

Like Arnisandyz, I integrate my draw practice with my dryfire practice.  I place a lot of emphasis on being able to clear my cover garment and draw.  I practice this two ways, first: clearing my garment with my off-hand and drawing (the fastest way for me) and second: clearing and drawing with one hand only (in the event that I was "tied up" with someone or if my off hand was otherwise occupied).

I also spend some time practicing drawing both my pistol and my flashlight for dealing with low-light scenarios.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 7, 2006)

arnisandyz said:


> http://imageshack.us
> 
> I practice drawing my guns all the time. In the kitchen, in the bathroom, from odd positions...sometimes I use pencil most of the time I draw with pen and ink. Sorry couldn't resist!


 
I am glad I did not phrase it, practicing "pulling your pistol"!


----------



## Drac (Sep 7, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> Do any of you practice drawing your firearm in different situations?
> I know the probability of attack is slim, but if it does happen how quickly and affectively draw your weapon when you do not know the attack is happening.


 
I should also add that we practice reloading with one hand ...


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the feeback so far.

For those who responded and do practice their draw in different situations, did you modify hour carrying/hoster positon based on your results?


----------



## Drac (Sep 7, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> Thanks for the feeback so far.
> 
> For those who responded and do practice their draw in different situations, did you modify hour carrying/hoster positon based on your results?


 
We don't or at least I don't..I carry my weapon on my right side and I practice drawing with my left..There is not much time on the streets to re-configure your duty belt...Adaptability...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 7, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> Thanks for the feeback so far.
> 
> For those who responded and do practice their draw in different situations, did you modify hour carrying/hoster positon based on your results?


Not here,  I just train to draw from behind my right hip from different positions.  Like seated, with my left hand, in the mount, in the guard, ect......

The one thing I do is when I'm driving, I use a fanny pack holster to have the weapon in my lap.  I leave it mostly unzipped and that way I can draw easily from there.  Then I switch it back to my regular holster.

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 7, 2006)

me too...gun always rides in the same place IWB or OWB. Its like your wallet always going in the same rear pocket..feels strange if its not there and you have to look for it. Even if I intentially put it in my front pocket in the morning, I can almost guarantee I'll be reaching in the rear pocket before the end of the day. I would guess for most people strongside behind the hip is the most versitle place to carry. I would only use other carry postions if your occupation dictated it (AirMarshal or truck driver for example might be better served with a front cross draw type holster) or if its for a backup gun.


----------

